# what to do with turkey drippings besides gravy?



## mp30 (Jul 26, 2005)

I need some ideas what to do with the leftover turkey drippings from the pan. I'm not a big fan of gravy... I used wine and lots of butter to keep the turkey moist and i stuffed it with clementines so I have a bit of that flavor in it. It smells yummy and I don't want to throw it away. thanks!


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

Make a pot of soup! Refrigerate the drippings overnight, so you can skim the fat off the top with a spoon the next morning. Add it to a pot of hot water, and mix in whatever vegies and leftover meat you have on hand. I usually put tri-color pasta in mine, too. Spice with garlic, salt and pepper, and whatever else you like.


----------

